# Old School Animal Crossing: Art Contest Winners



## Justin (Sep 14, 2019)

*Old School AC: Art Contest*
​Thank you to everyone who either participated in this contest either by drawing an entry and submitting it, or by simply voting in our finalists poll this past week! It was a lot of fun to have a good ol' fashioned art contest on the forums after going so long without one, and we were all super happy to see the entires for the Old School theme. Finally, an art contest with *NO ISABELLE!!*

Here's the winners...

*First Place by Rosetti with 80 votes*






*Second Place by Chibi.Hoshi with 21 votes*






*Third Place by dizzy bone with 20 votes*





*VIEW THE OTHER FINALISTS BELOW*


Spoiler: The Other Finalists



GuyWithThePie





Kumatcha





ahousar97





Heyden





RedTropicalPeachyFish





Oldcatlady





hestu





sunny duet







Please stay tuned for the results of the Ordered Set of House Collectibles Raffle soon! We will draw it after the prize shop closes on Sunday night.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats to the winners! Looking forward to the raffle drawing in a few days.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 14, 2019)

CONGRATS ROSIE, IT'S TRULY BEAUTIFUL, well done to everyone who placed, all absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2019)

Grats all the winners, well done <3


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 14, 2019)

CONGRATS ROSIE!! And well done to everyone else!!


----------



## duckykate (Sep 14, 2019)

HOORAY FOR ROSIE A QUEEN AMONG COMMON PEOPLE


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats to Rosie! You deserve It!


----------



## Lancelot (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes rosie!!!! Queen is too small of a word. Try goddess. Truly looking down on us all from the art heavens

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also good job everyone else!!! All the art entries were great!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats to the winners!  All the art was beautiful and it was nice to see so many different styles.


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 14, 2019)

woooo, good job everyone! what beautiful entries all around


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 14, 2019)

aw yeee everyones entries were so great! thank you and congrats to the winners <3 and thanks staff for hosting this event!


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners! Everyone has such amazing talent!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2019)

congrats to everyone!

also, can I once more ask about original resolution versions of these lovely artworks?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 14, 2019)

Great job to everyone who participated and congrats to the winners! You should now have your winning tokens. All tokens have now been distributed, so buy what you want before we close the shop Sunday night!


----------



## r a t (Sep 14, 2019)

Well done to everybody all the entries are gorgeous regardless of place, also thank you for all the kind words! I’m not very confident in my art as I’m really critical but what’s been said so far has really genuinely touched me even if it was just a little comment so thank you again so so much. Also thank you to the staff for running the event, it’s been great as usual!


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

I luv u guys art its so good congrats u guys are awesome rock on!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2019)

Justin said:


> Finally, an art contest with *NO ISABELLE!!*



isabelle, more like isabanned


----------



## cornimer (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats Rosie, Chibi and Dizzy!! All absolutely stunning entries. And hallelujah for a contest with no Isabelle


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 14, 2019)

The other prizes from the art contest have now been distributed as well!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats to Rosetti and the winners!  All of the nominations were very well done!


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners! Everyone had such nice pieces!


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2019)

This was a fun contest to run! There were so many fantastic, high quality entries that didn't make it to the public poll as well. Thank you everyone for participating and congratulations to the winners.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 14, 2019)

congrats everyone!! all the art was beautiful


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 14, 2019)

Congratulations Rosetti on your winning entry!!! I knew as soon as I looked at it that you would win! You captured the mood, nostalgia and everything I Love about Animal Crossing in a beautiful piece of art 
Congratulations to all you other winners too ... ah, Chibi.Hoshi! Another beautifully detailed work of art - I spent a long time pinching and enlarging to look at every detail ... well done  And to Dizzybone you had me with Gulliver’s spaceship!
This was so fun and thanks to staff for all the hard work! I’m always blown away by all the talent and how hard it is to select out of them all.


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 14, 2019)

Congratulations to all the winners! They all look super amazing!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 14, 2019)

Congratulations to all the winners and entries. Everyone did a fantastic job.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 14, 2019)

Congratulations to everyone for drawing amazing works.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 14, 2019)

All of those entries are stunning and deserve a pat on the back! Plus, I can't help but find myself admiring each piece for so long. And congratulations to Rosetti and dizzy bone! Both entries captured their respected titles perfectly in a beautiful and creative setting and style. Well done! And thank you to the staff for hosting such a wonderful event! And finally, thank you to everyone who commented or expressed a liking to my entry. I can't express in words how happy it makes me feel when people enjoy my work.




LambdaDelta said:


> also, I know staff wants to keep stuff as private as they can for now, but after the contest is over, if any nominees would be willing, could we get original res versions of these entries? especially interested in that aforementioned cube crossing town overhead view one, since there seems to be a ton of detail sadly lost with the resizing for the poll (also curious to know if the artist in question booted up their old cube crossing town and combed through all the acres in order to replicate it as close to 1:1 as they possibly could)


In regards to LambdaDelta's post, as this event is now over, here you go. As for your curious question, pretty much as you described. I had my console running for several hours checking fine details.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats Rosie, Chibi and Dizzy! Everyone’s entries looked awesome, and thank you staff for this event :]


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 14, 2019)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ...
> 
> In regards to LambdaDelta's post, as this event is now over, here you go. As for your curious question, pretty much as you described. I had my console running for several hours checking fine details.



Thank you so much for providing the full resolution copy of your lovely work of art!  I was so conflicted picking between you and Rosetti's work since they are both so amazing! You definitely put a lot of time and dedication into this knowing that you walked around your actual town to produce the art!  It makes me wonder, how much would it be (TBT-wise) to do a similar drawing of my New Leaf town?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2019)

also, I also very much enjoy how each of the older main games got a representation for the top 3 winners


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 14, 2019)

Little late, but congrats to you all who participated!


----------



## Ossiran (Sep 15, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## hzl (Sep 16, 2019)

Congratulations everyone!! Such brilliant art work <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Sep 16, 2019)

When will the raffle be drawn?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 16, 2019)

It will be announced shortly.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> also, I also very much enjoy how each of the older main games got a representation for the top 3 winners



Didn't notice that good, but that's awesome :0

Also good luck and early grats to raffle winners!


----------



## cosmylk (Sep 16, 2019)

Congratulations everyone!
All the art looks amazing!!


----------



## Nougat (Sep 17, 2019)

Congrats to the winners! Such beautiful artwork.


----------



## Stephanie92 (Sep 21, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners, the entry's are beautiful!


----------



## Hat' (Sep 22, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners! All of the entries were really beautiful! Our community is home to some amazing artists! Congrats again!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2019)

Also why do we still have tokens in our currency sidebar?


----------

